
Facebook explains that it is totally not doing racial profiling - msabalau
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/03/facebook-explains-that-it-is-totally-not-doing-racial-profiling/
======
eveningcoffee
Youtube decided based on my music preferences that I must be black, and I must
be also stupid and/or very poor and desperate as I was targeted with "get rich
fast" ads for the American black population.

Not long after that I installed an ad blocker.

